# FRAGE: Tabellen in Photoshop



## raffnixx (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo
Ich benutze Photoshop 7.0

Nun habe ich eine Word Tabelle (Word  2000 [10]) in Photoshop einfügen.
Beim simplem Kopieren verlor ich alle Linien der Tabelle und hatte nur den Inhalt in PS. 
Wie kann ich die Tabelle kopieren (ohne Verlust) und wie kann ich in Photoshop eine eigene Tabelle zeichnen ?

Danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Februar 2004)

Hi, 

Also meines Wissen geht das Einfügen einer Tabelle in PS nicht, da beide Programme unterschiedlicher Herkunft und unterschiedliche "Zielgruppen", also Anwendungsmöglichkeiten besitzen. Versuche doch, ne Art Screenshot von der Tabelle in Word zu machen, den Hintergrund der Screen-Tabelle transparent und füge diesen in Deine Grafik ein. Ist zwar nicht die feine Art, aber sie funktioniert und wie gesagt, wüßte ich nicht, wie es anders gehen sollte, außer selber zeichnen. 

mfG ALF


----------



## raffnixx (6. Februar 2004)

Das ist eine Tabelle die später in einer Zeitung in Druck gehen soll. Gibt es bei der Screenshot Methode keine Probleme mit der Auflösung?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Februar 2004)

Die wird es sicherlich geben. Die einfachste Methode wäre, wenn Du Dir ein DTP-Programm (Illustrator, Quark etc.) zulegst, da ist das Zeichnen von Tabellen kein Problem.
Ansonsten könntest Du auch mit den Pfaden Dir selber eine Tabelle zeichnen, aber ob die dann auch so schön wird, wie in Word oder den Illustrierprogrammen, wage ich zu bezweifeln, bzw. liegt in Deinen Fähigkeiten, ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen 

mfG ALF


----------



## raffnixx (6. Februar 2004)

Ich arbeite noch mit Pagemaker 6 ... aber in Illustrator könnte ich mir ne Tabelle machen ... ok


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Februar 2004)

Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, aber kann es sein, das du eher InDesign von Adobe meinst und nicht Illustrator ?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Februar 2004)

Jo stimmt, InDesign ist das Richtige, der Illustrator ist speziell für vektorbasierte Operationen. Sorry für den Fehler, aber Tabellen dürften auch in Illustrator gehen


----------



## Hercules (6. Februar 2004)

Aber du kannst die Tabelle auch als PDF exportieren bzw mit dem distiller erstellen und dann in PS importieren.


----------



## raffnixx (7. Februar 2004)

Mit Word ein PDF erstellen?


----------



## Dario Linsky (7. Februar 2004)

Es gibt Tools, mit denen man Word-Dokumente in PDF-Dokumente konvertieren kann. Word selbst bietet keine Funktion dafür an.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Februar 2004)

Hmm...?

Tabelle in Word erstellt...

Tabelle in Zwischenablage kopiert

Neue Datei in Photoshop erstellt

Zwischenablage (Tabelle) eingefügt

N.S.: Das Problem ist leider teils, das ein so teures Programm wie Photoshop nicht einmal OLE fähig ist!


----------



## Mtbdesk (7. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *Es gibt Tools, mit denen man Word-Dokumente in PDF-Dokumente konvertieren kann. Word selbst bietet keine Funktion dafür an. *



Oder man geht über einen Postscript-Printer (z.B. MS Publisher Imagesetter) und läßt das zu Druckende in ein File (file.ps) schreiben, welches man dann mit Photoshop öffnen kann. Beim öffnen wird man dann, wie bei allen Postscript-Formaten nach der Größe etc. gefragt, in der man es haben möchte.


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *Das Problem ist leider teils, das ein so teures Programm wie Photoshop nicht einmal OLE fähig ist! *



Photoshop ist ein OLE 2.0-Server, d. h. das Einbetten und Verknüpfen eines Bildes in einem Programm, in dem OLE-Objekte platziert werden können (i. d. R. ein Textverarbeitungs- oder Seitenlayoutprogramm), wird unterstützt. Sie können z. B. Photoshop-Dateien und eine -Auswahl durch Kopieren und Einfügen oder andere Methoden in anderen OLE-Programmen wie Adobe PageMaker und Microsoft Word einfügen.

...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von radde` _
> *Photoshop ist ein OLE 2.0-Server, d. h. das Einbetten und Verknüpfen eines Bildes in einem Programm, in dem OLE-Objekte platziert werden können (i. d. R. ein Textverarbeitungs- oder Seitenlayoutprogramm), wird unterstützt. Sie können z. B. Photoshop-Dateien und eine -Auswahl durch Kopieren und Einfügen oder andere Methoden in anderen OLE-Programmen wie Adobe PageMaker und Microsoft Word einfügen.
> 
> ...  *



Jepp, aber im Rückwärtshgang funktioniert es nicht


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Februar 2004)

Hum, habe ich mir gedacht. Ist das selbst bei CS nicht vorhanden ?
Wenn nicht, wäre es ja ein nettes Feature für die neue Version


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Februar 2004)

Hi,

habe mal noch eine Möglichkeit gefunden (allerdings musst Du Deine Tabelle in Excel erstellen):

1. Markieren der Tabelle in Excel
2. Bei gedrückter Shift-Taste auf das Menü »Bearbeiten« gehen
3. Dort erscheint ein Eintrag »Bild kopieren«. Dieser erscheint regulär nicht.
4. Den Eintrag »Bild kopieren« auswählen.
5. Man bekommt einen Dialog angezeigt mit Auswahlmöglichkeiten von Darstellung und Format
6. Auf diese Weise hat man die Tabelle als Grafik in der Zwischenablage und kann sie mit jedem Grafikprogramm weiterbearbeiten oder sogar als Grafik wieder in Excel einfügen.

Quelle: 
designerinaction.de 
Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter....
mfG ALF


----------



## da_Dj (11. Februar 2004)

Geht auch so bei Excel mit einfachem kopieren, hab ich auch schon mal gemacht ging tadelos.


----------

